# Do your pets like to hang out with you when you read/write?



## msjhord (Jun 25, 2016)

When I sit in the living rm to read or brainstorm, my dog LOVES to get right in my space.  Fortunately, right now, she's not insistent on lap space See?


----------



## JustRob (Jun 25, 2016)

One of our cats loves to rummage in my workroom while I am at the computer there as it is the only time that he can get in that room. I hear him muttering and clattering as he pushes his way through piles of valuable junk under the worktops, but I draw the line at allowing him to jump on my desktop and play with my mouse or sit on the keyboard for practical reasons. When I am typing on my laptop in the living room as now he sometimes decides that it is time to sit on my lap and gets disgruntled about having to compete with a machine. When I use the laptop in bed he lies across the top of the bed fully stretched out on his back and I end up with two furry back feet resting against my hand as I type. Of course, like most cats he assumes that anything that he does is excusable so long as he keeps purring while doing it.


----------



## msjhord (Jun 25, 2016)

My writing PC is in my bedroom, the tower off the floor by a few inches for air to circulate properly.  But now and then one of my two cats will come in there and hang like, "So, what'cha doing?  Oooh, the tower's warm.  MINE!"  I should post a pic of them next time.  

But seriously, the dog will almost always want my lap as soon as I sit down with my brainstorming notebook or actual book in it.  Sweet little demanding bugger!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 25, 2016)

While I was still hand writing, they loved to sit on or eat my work. Talk about critics. Nowadays, they like to sniff my laptop (sit on it, chew it, play hide and seek behind it) and read my Kindle with me. They're educated cats ^^ Cookie often knows to join me on the couch, snuggle between my thigh and the couch's cushion while I'm on the laptop, and just sleep.


----------



## Darkkin (Jun 25, 2016)

View attachment 14623

View attachment 14624

Double jepodary!


----------



## msjhord (Jun 25, 2016)

Love it!!!!


----------



## escorial (Jun 27, 2016)

i don't have a pet but i do watch the local cats going about their stuff,ravens fly down from the shops and eat chips and dogs cack on the grass..they inspire me


----------



## Ultraroel (Jun 27, 2016)

My dog always has to lay on something of me. 
So whether I am watching something, reading, writing, gaming or anything.. He lays on top of my food, or is leaning against my leg..
He's great, but also quite heavy and it can get annoying to have a 45 kg dog on top of you...


----------



## eefraoula (Jun 27, 2016)

My cats are, like most cats, obsessed with rectangles/squares and the corners of these objects. Reading an actual book is always difficult because they love rubbing their faces on the corner of the pages, repeatedly pushing my book around. They don't care much for my nook/smartphone when I'm e-booking.

When I'm writing, my cat squeezes herself onto the part of my lap closest to my body while my laptop is resting on my knees and my typing-arms are either underneath my cat or above her yet not squishing her. It's not the most ideal writing situation but once she starts purring (which is usually the second before I chastise her) I am powerless. She always gets her way.


----------



## msjhord (Jun 27, 2016)

My dog is relatively small.  Probably tops out at 10 lbs at most.  We're not sure WHAT breed she is exactly but she has physical characteristics of miniature pinscher, chihuahua, and feist.  Nature-wise, she's very un-chihuahua.  Doesn't bark much, isn't high-strung.  unless she's chasing after frogs on our walks or we've just appeared after being gone for awhile.  then she's just postal for a few minutes.  I'm actually more of a fan of big dogs, like German Shepherds, Danes, the Lord-of-the-Manor types.  But where we live we can't have a big dog.  Just not enough space in or out.  But this little girl has defied all my expectations about little dogs and I just love her to death.  She's been especially comforting in my post-seizure hazes, when I hardly know what's going on and have a horrible headache and all I want to do is lay there.  Love that about her!

But cats are my favorite of all domesticated animals.  Always have been.  I have a Maine Coon mix and a solid black cat who's a bit chatty.  Talk to him and unless he's just in a quiet mood, he'll talk back.


----------



## JustRob (Jun 29, 2016)

JustRob said:


> One of our cats ... When I use the laptop in bed he lies across the top of the bed fully stretched out on his back and I end up with two furry back feet resting against my hand as I type. Of course, like most cats he assumes that anything that he does is excusable so long as he keeps purring while doing it.



This happens frequently. Right now even.

​


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 29, 2016)

One cat will occasionally hop in bed when I'm on the computer. The other one will come down, but she's too terrified to explore too much. Ironically, when I'm upstairs, she's all over me. :cat:


----------



## Terry D (Jun 29, 2016)

I write in my den which is in the basement far from where my wife does her stuff while I write. This is very disconcerting for our dogs who want us all to be together. Our little cavalier King Charles spaniel will make several trips down to visit me during a typical writing session. Our golden retriever will pick a spot midway between us -- usually at the top of the basement stairs -- and wait there. While I was writing my book Chase -- about a golden being used as a 'bait-dog' by a dog fighting ring leader -- Jessie would come down and spend time with me; almost as if she knew I was writing things I found disturbing. Her gentle presence was welcome.


----------



## Boofy (Jun 29, 2016)

I've never really tried to sit with my rabbit Yossarian on my lap whilst I write. He can be a little demanding of my attention. When I take away so much as a finger allocated for stroking away to scratch my nose he's right there pulling at my shirt, the furry little bugger. I think I've spoiled him... ;-;


----------



## Gwynfa (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't have a picture right now as Lars is with my brother while the finishing touches of the renos are done at the new place. Well new place is subjective as the house is, after all, over 100 years. Lars is 120lbs, give or take a few, of fur & muscle. Reservation dog. His makeup, who knows, but the kid I bought him from claimed he was at least quarter wolf and he certainly looks it. He seems to think it his duty, when working on the desktop, to keep guard of my feet. Will lie down on top of them or if feeling needy will sit on one foot, put his head in my lap, and demand attention. Such is _fine_, particularly when he is shedding. 

Bingo is my cat, twelve years old, half blind and cranky as a bat. We got into this habit when he was a kitten. Quite amusing in a way. He does 'read' alongside and the moment one tries turning the page when he isn't ready he'll be swatting at your hand, claws in. His reading has gotten quite selective over the years. Large print is widely preferred and must be either crime novels or some good old fashion horror. He'll jump on the bed, wriggle under the arm, and well stay there. He sounds like one of those old lawnmowers when he starts purring.


----------



## 20oz (Jun 30, 2016)

My dog doesn't like me. But he likes to sleep with me. I'm his second choice.

That demon is snoring right now.


----------



## msjhord (Jun 30, 2016)

my dog snores, too!


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jun 30, 2016)

Mos and Aiko both think that I bought my gaming laptop purely for their enjoyment and do their best to sit on it as often as possible. Luckily they know they aren't allowed on my desk, so it's safe there.  But once i sit down at my desk they do everything they can to get me away from it

And reading, it's damn near impossible with a cat sitting on my books!!


----------



## scubatim84 (Jul 16, 2016)

Well, I have a cat, so not really. I mean I can give him attention all day until he walks away and is done with me. The moment I sit down on the couch with my laptop? He rushes over, jumps on the couch and flops down on the laptop. And. Never. Moves.


----------



## JustRob (Aug 22, 2016)

*Cat and mouse*

I have already posted a picture of part of our cat Oscar with my laptop computer on this thread, but here he is from a better angle. While working on my desktop computer upstairs I just received this picture from my angel downstairs with the remark "Why?" There are plenty of comfortable places for him to settle down in the living room but apparently when I am not on the laptop he takes his opportunity to get on it. Perhaps he takes the term "laptop" too literally.

​


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 22, 2016)

Our blue heeler mix, Jud, either lies by my side of the bed or in the bedroom door, looking out.  When I use my laptop at my desk he follows, sometimes crowding his 80 lbs under the desk (there's not all that much room).  Sometimes he gets jealous of Blondie, one of our Chi mixes, who likes to sit by me in my chair and tries to be a lap dog, putting his front paws in my lap.  
 Needless to say, he's not going to make it.;-)


----------



## Sonata (Aug 22, 2016)

My puppy ignores me when I am on the computer - reading books is something I have problems with these days so I do not know if she would bother me or not, but as soon as she hears my chair being switched on she zooms to me and insists on following me to the loo as she is convinced I cannot "go" unless she is with me.   

And if I want a nanny nap in the afternoon, whether on my recliner or on my bed, she just has to make sure I am OK and then cuddle up to me.  Not that she sleeps with me at night - she sleeps in her crate in my bedroom, although I do miss that "heartbeat at my feet" that I had from my epi girl and my Little One before her.


----------



## escorial (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## playerslayer666 (Sep 3, 2016)

When I'm downstairs sitting in the living room with my 3DS and no one else is home my dog will wander into the living room and lay down in the middle of the room. Guess I'm only fun to hang out with when there is no other choice. LOL!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 3, 2016)

Yep. I can relate to that. Two cats and a dog. They all seem to have some built in radar that tells them when I plan to read.


----------



## escorial (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## msjhord (Sep 4, 2016)

My black cat tends to be a book crasher.  About the only time he wants attention.  Jerk.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 5, 2016)

JustRob said:


> This happens frequently. Right now even.
> 
> ​




Footnote: I posted the picture above three months ago and Oscar's feet are still on the keyboard now. It is a perennial inconvenience.

​


----------



## msjhord (Oct 5, 2016)

awwww!


----------



## JustRob (Aug 7, 2018)

Two years later and nothing has changed. 
The same fluffy feet were next to the keyboard this morning as usual. ​ 
​


----------



## Winston (Aug 11, 2018)

My cat lays in the office two feet from my chair, every time I sit down and write.
Rarely, he gets in my face and demands attention.  Usually, just the proximity is enough.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 11, 2018)

The fat cat sits on the next chair and demands attention. He gets mad if I use one hand to type, then storms off, only to return 15 minutes later.
Sometimes by the time I get my coffee, deal with the dogs, and finish petting the damned cat, it's already 0415 in the morning.


----------



## Darkkin (Aug 12, 2018)

My desk chair is an oversized balance ball, (my feet don't reach the floor), but I've learned how to maintain lotus position on my ball.  Cat Cat takes full advantage of the fact, she curls up on my lap and goes to sleep.  No escape.    Rue Dog curls up around the backside.  Total trust.


----------

